# 02 Jetta Instrument Cluster Trouble



## jamusafl (Nov 28, 2004)

Does anyone know step by step instructions to remove and replace an instrument cluster? What cause this unit to fail? (The speed-ometer needle is not calibrated. When stopped, it goes below the 0.)
Also, I was informed that I need to replace the Vehilce Speed Sensor, Mass Air flow Sensor and Cat Converter. Is this normal for this vehicle? I have 60K miles on the car. Any suggestions, recommendations and ideas would be greatly appreciated. These results came from the dealer after a bumper to bumper inspection.
Thanks in advance for your response to my plea...


----------



## mtltdi (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: 02 Jetta Instrument Cluster Trouble (jamusafl)*

maybe check if you have coolant migration, it can cause cluster problems. Unplug the sensor on the coolant bottle and see if there's any coolant on the two pins. It's BAD news if you have it so pray that it's dry.


----------



## Stonewall78 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Re: 02 Jetta Instrument Cluster Trouble (jamusafl)*

Coolant migration could be the problem. As for the MAF, that is a warranty item (you never mentioned what engine you have). If that cat has gone after 2 years you should have a long talk with VW as that should be good for a LONG time. As for the speen sensor are tehy talking about the one on each wheel? There is no reason for that to go either. By any means these sound like warranty issues that the dealer is trying to hose you with


----------



## woofie2 (Oct 2, 2003)

*Re: 02 Jetta Instrument Cluster Trouble (jamusafl)*

coolant migration, 
disconnect the wires off the coolant water bottle. if the inside of the coonection is wet, you have coolant migration.


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: 02 Jetta Instrument Cluster Trouble (jamusafl)*

Pulling the cluster out is pretty simple. You need to remove the upper half of the steering colum trim, there are 2 screws you remove, they go up into the upper half, you'll see the holes for them on the lower steering colum trim, underside, close to the steering wheel.
Once you remove those two screws. the leather flap is fitted to a piece of trim that runs along the bottom edge of the cluster... grasp this piece of trim and pull (sometimes they pop out without any problem, the rest of the time they put up a hell of a fight). Once that trim piece is out, you will see two torx screws, T15 I think, that secure the cluster in place. Remove them and then you can wiggle the cluster out and release the 2 wiring harness terminal housings from the cluster. 
This all takes just a couple of minutes to do and you don't need to remove the steering wheel.
The probelm you will run into is you will have to adapt your immobilizer system when you put in a different cluster, if you don't have a VAG COM, then you best not run off and do this yourself.


----------



## jamusafl (Nov 28, 2004)

Thanks for the indepth explanation. What do you mean "adapt your immobilizer system"? Can't I just put one in and drive off. (Plug and Drive) If not Why not? Thanks for the response.


----------



## jamusafl (Nov 28, 2004)

Also, can anyone tell me if breaking the seal on the cluster is illegal. It seem as if this was do prior to me owning the Jetta. Apparently someone tried fixing it or maybe tampering with the speedometer. Now my odometer is reading 23K miles insted of 63K. Any ideas?


----------



## penclnck (Jan 27, 2003)

*Re: (jamusafl)*

Your car will have the immobilzer system. Your keys each have a special chip in them. These chips are different from one to the next, so each key has a unique signature or code. 
When you first put the key in the ignition and turn it on, the immobilzer system sends a radio signal to a ring collar that is on the ignition switch. The chip in the keys alter said radio signal in such a way that the immobilizer can generate a number and see if it has said number on file. If the key is a known good key, the engine is allowed to run. If you were to run out and get a key cut but not coded (adapted), then the immobilzer would not allow the engine to run. When you code a key, you have to code all the keys at the same time. If you have 3 keys working keys, then loose one, get a replacement and code the new key along with the 2 old keys, that lost key will no longer allow the engine to run. If the lost key were found, you'd have to go back and code all 4 keys.
So, guess where the main part of the immobilizer system is.... inside the instrument cluster. So a new instrument cluster won't know beans about the keys you already have. The ECM also keeps records of known good keys, so if the ECM is swapped out, you have to recode all the keys.
Opening up the cluster is not illegal. Altering the odometer is. I, as a dealer tech, can not roll back an odometer. VWoA doesn't offer any tools, support, info, software, ect ect ect on rolling an odometer back. VAG COM software doesn't roll back an odometer. I do know of software that can alter the odometer, but I don't own a copy, nor do I wish to.
When a new instrument cluster is purchased, the odometer is of course at 0. You can test drive the car for up to 100km (60 miles) to make sure things are working fine and then reflash the odometer up 1 time. For example, NBs have a problem where the low fuel light never turns off. The fix is to replace the cluster. I install a new cluster, make sure the low fuel lamp turns off, adapt the keys for the immobilizer and take the car for a spin around the block to make sure the speedo works. The odometer will have 2 miles on it. I then reflash the odometer to closely match the reading of the old cluster I pulled out. You can get them within 5-ish miles.
You may simply have a failed stepper motor in the cluster. I purchased a new UK spec cluster (high pixel MFA) and the tach would skip or get stuck at the lower RPM range. I pulled the cluster out, opened it up and with a cheap soldier iron removed the flaky stepper motor and put a different one in that I pulled out of a dead cluster. Fixed the problem. If you have basic soldiering skills, then you should be able to handle doing this.
Later.


----------



## jamusafl (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: (penclnck)*

Now it's beginning to look a lot like Christmas. Thank you so much for the in depth information. I can see clearly now that the rain is gone. I will continue to pray for your success according to God's will for life. You are a life saver. My your holidays be filled with many more blessing.


----------



## jamusafl (Nov 28, 2004)

Hello Penclnck,
I need to ask another question on the same topic. What about the VSS. This was not installed and since I got the car back yesterday, it is running much better . The Cat. Converter, MAF and the air filter was R&R. But the VSS was not. Is this an issue or will this become a future problem? Also is there a store that you can recommend, that is economically reasonable, to purchase accessories? Even if it is on line, I don't mind. Thanks again


----------

